# Novi sad - Serbia's 2nd City



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Novi Sad at the Danube River (350.000 - Serbia's 2nd city)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Novi sad looks great :cheers:


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Novi sad looks great :cheers:


yes, very clean and peaceful


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

it looks beter than the serbian capital


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

The old town looks very nice.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ -old town- Its awesome :cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

Beautiful town


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

looks really cool


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

^^It is cool


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------

